# Other Languages > jQuery >  Access hover of navigation

## Mr.Joker

Is it possible to gain access of : 


```
#nav li:hover
```

I tried many thing but none of them work. I want to change css property of nav li:hover .

----------


## tr333

http://api.jquery.com/hover/

Use "#nav li" as the selector.

Any particular reason you need jQuery for this?


CSS Code:
#nav li:hover {
    /* set css here? */
}

----------

